# Cruze 1.4 top speed???



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Whatever the car in front of you is...cause you aint passin' quickly!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

There was a post early on where a guy made it to 136 mph. Showed pictures of the speedo and DIC.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

The speed rating of the OE tires will more than likely be what you're set at. The CDI is 124mph and it comes up quick from a rolling 75-80.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know I have had my 2012 Eco 100+ getting on the highway for the heck of it. Started out I see that I may have to merge with but decide WTH. beat them. Never really thought to see if I could get top speed. As soon as I get up that high I back out. Still a "kid at heart" to one degree or another.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM changed the tires on the ECOs from H to V when Road & Track Magazine reported getting a 2011 ECO MT to 137 MPH on their test track.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Patman said:


> I know I have had my 2012 Eco 100+ getting on the highway for the heck of it. Started out I see that I may have to merge with but decide WTH. beat them. Never really thought to see if I could get top speed. As soon as I get up that high I back out. Still a "kid at heart" to one degree or another.


The last car I top-speed tested was my 1995 Impreza 1.8L (123mph- drag limited) on the Toll road.
I've had my Cruze up to 108 mph passing right-lane traffic on I-45 south, but the thought of something going wrong makes me back it down quickly.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

According to the analog speedometer they put on this thing, around 140 mph. Same limit as on my 88 Supra Turbo, Car and Driver tested one like mine at 167 mph, said it should go faster than this but is limited by a governor. 

Typically on these small displacement high winding engines get more speed in a lower gear. According to Car and Driver, kind of trust these guys, with the 1.4L is 125 mph. Certainly fast enough for me to lose my driver's license for a year, and have my insurance cost skyrocket. Will take their word for it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

113/114 according to our speedo however accurate that is ... is the fastest I could get mine out of about 5 tries


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

a couple things...

1.) Never broke 100 so I have no input =]
2.) You're going 117 and took a pic? I'm not one of those safety guys or gonna complain, but props to you for doing that, I'd be scared ****less to take my eyes off the road.
3.) @117MPH your @4k RPM? like I said, never broke 100, but that seems really good...is that a CTD?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry my 113/114 mph was 2013 eco m/t 1.4t


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> What is top speed anyone know? Just curious...


Enough to get thrown in jail in all 50 states. :grin:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> 113/114 according to our speedo however accurate that is ... is the fastest I could get mine out of about 5 tries


Ha, of course you did this on a track, right? LOL. Or is this Kmph or mph? Again, LOL.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha, of course you did this on a track, right? LOL. Or is this Kmph or mph? Again, LOL.


VIR a friend of mine is an instructor 3 laps learning the track 2 hot laps with instructor and 5 hot laps solo. My brakes were worthless on the last two laps so it was more about getting good cornering speeds rather than top speeds so I gave it 5 attempts at top speed and the others were focused specifically on learning the cruzes behaviour under extreme cornering.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

117 took a pic and no seatbelt? 
fastest i have been is like 80 lol never have speed tested it ... back in the day i had a 01 Eclipse the first week i had it, i speed tested it at 147 before i chickened out and let off the gas ... one does not simply press the breaks going that fast ..


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

I had mine out on a few back roads i was running 200km plus but when u dive them hard your brakes basically goes to mush and heat up until they smoke. Brakes were the weakest part on the car. the car itself handled pretty good just brakes go to mush really really quick my old cruze only had back drum brakes but had the z-link.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lets keep this away from street racing.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I had my ECO, I was at around 110 getting out of the way of an overtaking Audi, I think an A4. When I was on the track 3 years ago at Watkins Glen, I recall seeing 85 or 90 mph.


> My brakes were worthless on the last two laps so it was more about getting good cornering


 - Yes a couple of laps around the track do a number on stock brakes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, back a couple of years ago when I was kid, most important thing to me was to see how fast a car would go. Would take it out on paved road way in the backwoods at night. Knew where the cops were, and just long enough to see how fast it will go. But I outgrew this a long time ago.

Can tell you a 41 Buick will easily exceed 110 mph, today this car would be 74 years old, so not much improvement since then. Top speed of a Model A Ford was 80 mph, a six 30 Olds was good for 97 mph. 

Cruze is a very quiet car and very easy to creep up to 80 mph without even knowing it, so definitely need cruise or is the cruze control. See cops pulling over speeders all the time.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> 113/114 according to our speedo however accurate that is ... is the fastest I could get mine out of about 5 tries


Thats weird. 117 and was still going. Was surprised how smooth it drove at those speeds. I just backed out in fear of ticket lol..


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

peligro911 said:


> 117 took a pic and no seatbelt?
> fastest i have been is like 80 lol never have speed tested it ... back in the day i had a 01 Eclipse the first week i had it, i speed tested it at 147 before i chickened out and let off the gas ... one does not simply press the breaks going that fast ..


LMBO it wasnt planned or anything i was passing someone to catch the right exit and realized i was in the 105 area and the kid in me was like lets push this a little farther. Drove very nicely

I remember i had a 94 civic ex when i was a kid and took it up to 110, the steering wheel was shaking around and sounded very loud between the engine and tires. it was scary lol.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

According to the owner's manual - my 2014 Malibu LTZ has a top speed of 155 mph! It has the 2.0 turbo and 19" wheels/speed rated tires.

Haven't tried it yet - need some smooth pavement to do a speed run but that is hard to find in Michigan these days.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blancmange said:


> According to the owner's manual - my 2014 Malibu LTZ has a top speed of 155 mph! It has the 2.0 turbo and 19" wheels/speed rated tires.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet - need some smooth pavement to do a speed run but that is hard to find in Michigan these days.


Hope there's a cop around if you try. Public roads are no place to try this out...could care less if you hurt yourself doing something stupid, but there are other unsuspecting drivers out there that you could run into in the blink of an eye at that speed.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well ya should find a Race Track to get that urge to Go fast out of ya . I do , but it aint cheap so I don't have many urges anymore ! 

Atleast she looks pretty and I'll never get tired of looking at IT .. She is Race Red and a Mustang . So there , who's up for some chocolate and sunshine ?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I was on the highway not paying attention, no other cars near me. I hit 115 in my 2013 Chevy Cruze LT AT. Noticed and immediately let off the gas lol. My old car would shake over 65mph so I wasn't used to it at first, would find myself speeding a lot.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gf caught herself doing 150km/h in a 100km/h zone one day. Said she had no clue and that it was amazing because she figured she was doing 105km/h tops but it creeped up on her. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Blancmange said:


> According to the owner's manual - my 2014 Malibu LTZ has a top speed of 155 mph! It has the 2.0 turbo and 19" wheels/speed rated tires.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet - need some smooth pavement to do a speed run but that is hard to find in Michigan these days.


I've never seen an owner's manual that lists a vehicle's top speed. Are you sure?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

draco_m said:


> I've never seen an owner's manual that lists a vehicle's top speed. Are you sure?


They used to all list the top speed.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

My car is governed @ 111 mph (179km/hr) but in 6th gear it still had lots of powerband to go. Again I agree with above posts, there is a time and a place, and that place isn't public roads. a tire blowing out, gust of wind, faulty ball joint, brake line popping, I could go on for days with reasons why it's a stupid idea. There's a track with safety measures in place for that kind of playing, but guys it's a chevy cruze not a veyron. We're not going to set land speed records with an economy car.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I will admit I brought my cruze 2014 ltz to 87 MPH just to see how it would feel. I was scared to go any faster than 88 MPH I think I would got back in time. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0kswK2aI08
but in all honesty I don't really speed I'm older now & speed does kill


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Mid to high 120s. On a closed race course. ?

The trifecta tune made it pretty easy to get up there. Surprisingly, the stock 2014 up, is no slouch on the highway. Much better than my 2012 was stock. I can actually pass in 6th in my 2014. This would never happen in my 2012.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mo Cruze said:


> LMBO it wasnt planned or anything i was passing someone to catch the right exit and realized i was in the 105 area and the kid in me was like lets push this a little farther. Drove very nicely
> 
> I remember i had a 94 civic ex when i was a kid and took it up to 110, the steering wheel was shaking around and sounded very loud between the engine and tires. it was scary lol.


A 94 I wouldn't go past 65 lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

wasney said:


> I was on the highway not paying attention, no other cars near me. I hit 115 in my 2013 Chevy Cruze LT AT. Noticed and immediately let off the gas lol. My old car would shake over 65mph so I wasn't used to it at first, would find myself speeding a lot.


same thing happen to me


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

In my 2011 Cruze 1.4AT trifecta I've been to 112 on a closed course... Only The 2011 had a shorter sixth gear which made going faster at high speeds easier but gives the car a lower top speed I do believe because at 110ish I'm turning more than 4500-5000 in sixth


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

*Limited to 112 for me*

My 2014 1LT 1.4L 6MT is limited to 112MPH, it comes up with a message just like the one in the link. My cobalt did more than that. I believe it has to do with the speed rating of the stock tires. The cruze came with firestone S-rated tires, I believe the cobalt I had came with hankook H-rated tires.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...391706052-whats-top-speed-1-4-auto-speedo.jpg


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

NickD said:


> Can tell you a 41 Buick will easily exceed 110 mph, today this car would be 74 years old, so not much improvement since then. Top speed of a Model A Ford was 80 mph, a six 30 Olds was good for 97 mph.


Nick are you sure about the model A?
I remember the 60s muscle cars were very fast acceleration wise but near top speed they would float on the road due to lack of suspension/aerodynamics compared to todays vehicles.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

My 2011 1.4 would do 130. Then my 2013 was able to do it once and never again. Could only do 90 mph for the last year I had it and the dealer never could figure out what was wrong. No codes or anything, but the car did have a vibration so I think the diff was coming apart. The dealer's answer was always we can't verify the problem at those speeds.


----------



## UPNHERECRUZEN (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a 2017 chevy cruze lt sedan and it does 130 which is the limiter quite easily.


----------

